# Paratilapi Polleni



## Phuran (Nov 28, 2015)

I was wondering if a pair would be okay in a 75g. I have looked at several different resources and it seems to be mixed between either a 75 or a 125 at minimum, they are beautiful fosh, and would love to keep something outside of my normal- malawian, tanganyikan cichlid niche


----------

